# Sony Ericsson K800i Problem



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Sony Ericsson K800i.

Es geht nur dann an, wenn es will und dann kommt zu fast immer nur ein weisser bildschirm und es passiert nichts weiter.

Oder es geht einfach gar nicht an. Ich muss immer wieder das Akku rein und raus machen um den nächsten Start-Vorgang zu machen.

Is mein ganzes Handy kaputt oder vielleicht nur der Akku?


----------



## nyso (29. Mai 2010)

Also bei meinem war es damals nur der Akku, beim gleichen Problem.

Geh doch einfach mal in den Handyshop deines Vertrauens und frage ganz freundlich, ob die das mal testen können. Also einfach Akku rein und gucken obs geht^^
Wenn ja, dann kauf dir einen bei Ebay. Ich hatte mir da erst einen noname gekauft, der war nach 3 Tagen kaputt. Also lieber gleich einen originalen, die kosten bloß 3-4 Euro mehr^^


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (31. Mai 2010)

ok jetzt blinkt unten dieses rote Licht beim einschalten, mehr passiert nicht.


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2010)

Welches rote Licht?

Also geht es auch mit funktionierendem Akku nicht?

Wenn das so ist, und es ein Vertragshandy ist, dann lass es reparieren^^

Ich habe bei 2 Jahren Vertrag insgesamt 3 mal ein neues K800i von Vodafone bekommen, weil immer der Joystick defekt war^^


----------



## Killerluki (31. Mai 2010)

Wenn Akku defekt oder nicht funktionsüchtig soll, dann kauf dir Ebay-Akku, gab manche gute Angebot und mehr Kapazität. Habe auch K800i.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (1. Juni 2010)

ok, hab n neues Akku. Jetzt funzt wieder alles problemlos.
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## nyso (1. Juni 2010)

Gern geschehen


----------

